# colonoscopy prep questions!



## nbjb (Mar 17, 2000)

I am having a colonoscopy done on Tuesday. I have to fast Sunday, Monday and then the test on Tuesday afternoon. I know about the jello, chicken & beef broth, water. What I would like to know is if coke can be drank as it settles my stomach as water is a problem as it causes a lot of major heartburn and stomach upset. Also can a person take Rolaids, antacids, Tums ect before the test at any time. Also as its been so long since I was given instructions for the prep (since December) when exactly do I take the 2 Fleet 45 mg bottles. Is it both on Monday night? Can you chill the Fleet stuff and then drink it? Any thoughts on the best or faster way to get it down. I've heard a straw will help. Ideas.Thanks for everyone's help in advance. nbjb


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I would call your dr. to clarify things. Every dr. seems to have you do the prep a little different.When I was restricted to jello, etc, they told me only clear fluids...one you could read a newpaper headline through. Orange juice is not ok (pulp!).I find that Sprite settles my stomach...maybe you could try that? It should be OK as it is clear...I also was told to avoid things with red dyes in them...it can dye your insides a little bit, I guess, and either mask blood or make them think you have blood when you don't.I don't understand how water could possibly give you heartburn. It is just water! Do you have well water with some extra minerals in it? I know some people have said the shock of cold water seems to bother them...maybe try just slightly cool water, or mix some from teh fridge with some that is room temperature. I leave my Brita sitting out and just drink my water at almost room temp. No ice for me.I wonder if water bothers you because you are drinking it instead of something else? When I used to get bad stomach burning, it seemed like eating something bland like bread for the acid to gnaw at helped it stop gnawing on my stomach so bad. But no bread during your prep! It is important that you do drink water during the prep, so you won't get dehydrated. Pop has salt in it, and it can't replace water! Coke also has caffeine, which is a diuretic, meaning it makes you pee! and will dehydrate you worse.Call your dr.'s office to ask about the meds and to clarify your other questions.Good luck with the scope! I'm sure you'll find that after the prep, the actual procedure is a breeze!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2001)

Coke and other soft drinks are usually fine and are considered clear liquids...My gastro doc certainly had no problem with it...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2001)

I followed the instructions to the letter. Had some broth. Even with all the enemas, I will still full of .... And that was a mystery to me. I felt absolutely dehydrated when I went in, and didn't stop having the Ds from the two enemas.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

My doc suggested ginger ale, which I really felt like settled my stomach. Also, I had Fleet phospho-soda, and they said to mix that in with ginger ale so it doesn't taste so foul!


----------

